# Tail Lamp Wiring



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

After trial and error (and obtaining proper sockets to fit the housings), I'm all wired up and everything looks great. The solution to the trunk LEDs was to wire them directly to the trunk lights so they act as running lights at night. Will post some pics later if anyone's interested.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Would love to see them


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Took a couple quick photos - just finished installing my mud guards. Will take more showing illuminated and at night...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job man. Did you cut wires?

Post of some night pics. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Mick said:


> Good job man. Did you cut wires?
> 
> Post of some night pics.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The trunk sockets fit and used tap connectors to light the trunk LEDs. As far as the main tail lamps, the signal is a direct fit, reverse socket had to be shaved to fit (harness four tab, lamp three tab) and the main brake light socket had to be replaced with an 1157 pigtail (the LEDs are all wired to an 1157 plug end on the lamp)...so yes some wires were cut...

I'll probably snap some night pics later this evening...

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Jeff_Tustin/media/photo11_zps1c8cd1c6.jpg.html


Daytime brake operation...


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Have to try to get some clearer pics...


----------

